# gamera pics



## gamera154 (Feb 17, 2016)

the last pic is from when we had the old enclosure


----------



## wellington (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice. He looks very happy in the sunshine pic


----------



## hingeback (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice, how big is he now?


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 17, 2016)

around 41/2 in he's grown some not much but he has grown


----------



## sibi (Feb 17, 2016)

Glad you're doing all you can to give your baby what he needs. Great job. Keep us posted on his progress


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 19, 2016)

more pics


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Feb 19, 2016)

I can't wait to build my outdoor enclosure. I have big plans and lots of room !


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 23, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> more pics
> View attachment 165539
> View attachment 165540


He's a cutie!  The sunshine is doing him some good!


Cheryl Hills said:


> I can't wait to build my outdoor enclosure. I have big plans and lots of room !


Lots of luck to you! My fiance was a huge help in getting our outdoor enclosure up! Definitely a two-person project.  It was very worth it in the end because our Russian absolutely loves it; he's overwhelmed by the buffet options!


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 23, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> He's a cutie!  The sunshine is doing him some good!


 yeah he had some minor "lumps" when I got him they have gotten smoother though


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## gamera154 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## gamera154 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## gamera154 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Oxalis (Feb 23, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> yeah he had some minor "lumps" when I got him they have gotten smoother though


Same with my Russian. He is one crazy little dude, but he sure does know how to eat a balanced diet! ;D


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 23, 2016)

Awee S'cute


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## gamera154 (Feb 24, 2016)

It's not gamera but still cute


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 25, 2016)

So great coming on Tortoise Forum and seeing all the content from fellow animal lovers!


----------



## gamera154 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## gamera154 (Mar 8, 2016)

Had his first strawberry today here's a pic of the leftovers


----------



## gamera154 (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh wow it's sideways


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 8, 2016)

Looks like lots of munchies there for Gamera.


----------



## gamera154 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yup and that's leftovers. I gave him some mallow dandelion young rose leaves and some red leaf lettuce that hadn't turns red and the strawberry which he really didn't care for


----------



## gamera154 (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh and on Saturday we went to the pet store and got the heat bulb there was a male Russian there obviously a rescue because if the over grown beak and the shell shape but it was captive bred I could tell because of the clean shell no scuff marks and chips and the sign that said just got here today not for sale


----------



## gamera154 (Mar 14, 2016)

to day he got to sleep in


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 14, 2016)

I wish I could sleep in!


----------



## gamera154 (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## gamera154 (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Oxalis (Mar 15, 2016)

What a cutie!


----------



## gamera154 (Aug 6, 2016)

His in door enclosure


----------



## gamera154 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes it's small but he's out side most of the day


----------



## gamera154 (Sep 19, 2016)

More pics of him and his out door enclosure


----------



## gamera154 (Sep 22, 2016)




----------

